# Tour Of California: Stage One: Cancelled



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Well it is official. Stage one canned due to weather....perhaps they shouldn't have moved the race calendar up after all.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

I feel sorry for the fans who actually drove up to watch some racing but rider safety first. Hope tomorrow's weather is better. I wonder if the Giro d'Italia's organizer would have cancelled the stage. They went up an erupting volcano twice today.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> Well it is official. Stage one canned due to weather....perhaps they shouldn't have moved the race calendar up after all.


SPOILER in the headline of the post! 
I was going to watch the cancellation live on Versus, thanks a lot, now the entire stage is ruined for me!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

This was taken at Squaw (start of stage 2) a few hours ago. Windy and snowing all day...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

55x11 said:


> SPOILER in the headline of the post!
> I was going to watch the cancellation live on Versus, thanks a lot, now the entire stage is ruined for me!


Hehehe. The Pro Peloton needs to HTFU.

@Fab4...IMHO this has less to do with safety...and more with the riders being a bunch of weenies.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

chas said:


> This was taken at Squaw (start of stage 2) a few hours ago. Windy and snowing all day...


awesome photo, thanks
Cyclingnews had a linked video of the stage:
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour-of-california-stage-1-cancelled


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Marc said:


> Hehehe. The Pro Peloton needs to HTFU.
> 
> @Fab4...IMHO this has less to do with safety...and more with the riders being a bunch of weenies.



Having just driven through the conditions this has everything to do withe safety. I rode the route they were planning to do today in the dry and there are several fast descents (without even trying I hit 48) that I would not want to do with ice on the roads. The roads were in bad condition and more storms wee blowing through.

Really too bad it was going to be a great stage.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The only positive for me out of this deal is that I live in Germany and was looking at staying up till 3:00 AM to watch the finish. Maybe ASO will see this decision and cancel Paris-Roubaix and Tour of Flanders if it gets too muddy and wet in the future. Hate to call Americans weak, but the picture below is from the Giro (the real May race) in 1988. Gavia pass looks a bit worse than Tahoe and yes they raced that day. Ask Andy Hampsten.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Having just driven through the conditions this has everything to do withe safety. I rode the route they were planning to do today in the dry and there are several fast descents (without even trying I hit 48) that I would not want to do with ice on the roads. The roads were in bad condition and more storms wee blowing through.
> 
> Really too bad it was going to be a great stage.


Cough studded tires cough among other cold weather gear. I can think of a few folks on RBR who ride without question to weather distances in as bad or worse weather. For how hard these guys can push themselves physiologically up mountains and in awful heat/wind...seeing them protest riding, never mind full blown racing, in snowy weather is funny.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

spookyload said:


> The only positive for me out of this deal is that I live in Germany and was looking at staying up till 3:00 AM to watch the finish. Maybe ASO will see this decision and cancel Paris-Roubaix and Tour of Flanders if it gets too muddy and wet in the future. Hate to call Americans weak, but the picture below is from the Giro (the real May race) in 1988. Gavia pass looks a bit better than Tahoe and yes they raced that day. Ask Andy Hampsten.


This is America. It's a litigous country. You get sued for everything.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

What ever I know people who drove over the KOM this AM it was icy and slick, having ridden the dscent the day befor its fast and has plenty of stuff you can hit at speed if you fall. I guess we should see if someone can crash and get hurt to satisfy you guys.

BTW it started snowing on the Gavia AFTEr the race had started I think if the race was rolling and the snow blew in it might have been another story. BTW I hate to call the Euros weak but apprently they were begging Hamstead to not attack so they could ride easy in the snow.

Look I know everyone wanted to see a race but considering a bunch of these guys are burying a friend this week you might consider they are a bit concerned about safety. 

Anyone that wants to HTFU can hop out on their bike and go find an icy descent to ride down.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't think the issue was whether or not they could do it, but with what happened last week the directors(I'm assuming), didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The Giro, Paris Roubaix, Flanders, etc. are all destination events. The TOC is hardly in the same league. Many of the teams are here to promote their sponsors and as training for TdF. The organizes have to pander to the teams, or the big name riders simply won't come back next year. Also, if they ride then someone is going to race, and then they all have to race whether they want to it or not. It would be an absolutely miserable day on the bike, and hardly the kind of spectacle that California tourism wants to promote.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe they can all go Geocaching since they have the day off!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

The stage was cancelled. Bummer. The organization that runs it is the same as the TDF, so even though its an american race, it wasn't an american decision. In light of the tragic death of Weylandt, I'm good with the decision.
The real question is, who will win the overall?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

jhamlin38 said:


> The stage was cancelled. Bummer. The organization that runs it is the same as the TDF, so even though its an american race, it wasn't an american decision. In light of the tragic death of Weylandt, I'm good with the decision.
> The real question is, who will win the overall?


ASO isn't running the ToC. They are supporting the video production of the race. Here is a Velonews article where they specifically say they aren't the organizers.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/04/news/messick-denies-aso-takeover-of-california-tour_111224


----------



## jacman (Jun 27, 2010)

I understand the race organizers asked Jens what to do.
Jens looked outside and said, "Shut up, snow!" and it stopped snowing. 
Unfortunately it was too late...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Just to confirm it I heard from the people I know still at the course that the roads were completely covered at the proposed start time and the KOM was icy. In addition apprently some of the race motos crashed transferring on 89. I think all in all the safest course was the one that was chosen.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*snow NOT the problem*

it was the ice
cold, snowing, 6,000 plus feet and getting the roads getting the extra chill from the lake
And my guess is the Wouters tragedy weighing on the decision


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

jacman said:


> I understand the race organizers asked Jens what to do.
> Jens looked outside and said, "Shut up, snow!" and it stopped snowing.
> Unfortunately it was too late...


"Like"


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd be careful about criticizing the cancellation without actually being there and seeing the conditions on the route. Obviously there was reason for concern and this is a situation where news reports regarding the weather and not enough to judge. 

Now I'm not so sure the decision to race at that location at that time of year should come without criticism. Aren't we talking about a friggin' ski resort in mid-May? It is one thing to have to some risk that the race would have to be rerouted around a climb and descent. But putting an entire stage at risk based on the weather seems a little shortsighted.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Gatorback said:


> Now I'm not so sure the decision to race at that location at that time of year should come without criticism. Aren't we talking about a friggin' ski resort in mid-May? It is one thing to have to some risk that the race would have to be rerouted around a climb and descent. But putting an entire stage at risk based on the weather seems a little shortsighted.


It was a gamble, and most years they would have been fine. Lake Tahoe is a fantastic location for a stage and there's no getting around that it is up high and in a bowl surrounded by mountains. It just takes one cold, wet storm to change the conditions dramatically at the altitude - it could even happen in July or August, or you could get thunderstorms. 

Unfortunately, you've get to expect that they won't take this gamble again, at least not in the next few years. I wonder if Northstar gets a refund? Maybe, event insurance will pay out. Though, on the other hand, Northstar wouldn't pay out if your day on the ski slopes got rained on ...


----------



## CycloCross (Feb 26, 2004)

Ok idiots, First off it wasnt snowing at the start of the stage up the gavia where Hampsten won, it started snowing. They would not have started the stage if it was snowing at the start. There is a big difference between the two. Second off Weylandt death while a very tragic accident wasn't do to dangerous racing conditions, lack of race radios, out side force. He made a mistake with lack on concentration and unfortunately paid a very costly price for it.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

OK "snow" happens. deal with it. So I checked stage 2 http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Route/stages/stage2.html
If the problem is descending on ice does this make tomorrow a wash out too. Anybody know if there is an alternate route? Could be a short tour. Is this weather totally abnormal for the time of year?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

baker921 said:


> If the problem is descending on ice does this make tomorrow a wash out too. Anybody know if there is an alternate route? Could be a short tour. Is this weather totally abnormal for the time of year?


My guess is that they'll move the start to Nevada City, but they'd likely have to make that decision tonight, and do a transfer tomorrow am. I'd say that with a mid-May date at Tahoe the weather would have co-operated quite a bit more than 9 times out of 10 (in recent years anyway).


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> The Giro, Paris Roubaix, Flanders, etc. are all destination events. The TOC is hardly in the same league. Many of the teams are here to promote their sponsors and as training for TdF.


but i thought the TOC was the fourth grand tour!!!!


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

alexb618 said:


> but i thought the TOC was the fourth grand tour!!!!


That's always been the tour de swiss.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I think the did make the right decision, especially considering the tragedy last week at the Giro. Stage 2 will most likely need to move the start as well, I would think. Donner Pass will have feet of snow at the top.
I don't get Stage 2, it's basically a downhill run into Sacramento. Not great racing.
Give me the Giro anyday.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

They should have run counter-clokwise from Stateline to Northstar on the east side of the lake, I drove that way at noon and it was completely dry. They could have nuetralized the descent off of Brockway as that was a little sketchy. An abbreviated stage was easily doable if they took this route.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

baker921 said:


> Is this weather totally abnormal for the time of year?



This is a LATE winter for the western US, you can find ski resorts all over the place reopening lifts until June and July. Tahoe, Alta, UT just to name a few recorded over 700 + inches ( thats 60 FEET of Powder) of snow all ready this season....and as today shows, it has not stopped yet.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> Cough studded tires cough among other cold weather gear. I can think of a few folks on RBR who ride without question to weather distances in as bad or worse weather. For how hard these guys can push themselves physiologically up mountains and in awful heat/wind...seeing them protest riding, never mind full blown racing, in snowy weather is funny.


Come on!
when you, me and other folks on RBR ride in bad weather, ride = easy commute style riding.
When these folks are "riding", they are racing, full-on.

The difference between what we consider "riding" and the way professionals race is HUGE. The risks you take when you commute at whatever speed it is you ride to work in snow or rain are so different from riding in a pack of 200+ riders at neckbreaking speeds.

I remember how last year (or was it 2009?) when Giro riders staged protests about unsafe course, and so many of RBR folks and other forum commenters called the riders "whimps". I would have thought that after Weylandt's death these sort of sentiments will be reduced, I guess not.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

burgrat said:


> I think the did make the right decision, especially considering the tragedy last week at the Giro. Stage 2 will most likely need to move the start as well, I would think. *Donner Pass will have feet of snow at the top.*
> I don't get Stage 2, it's basically a downhill run into Sacramento. Not great racing.
> Give me the Giro anyday.


Maybe the idea is to send them up there, see how they fare, possibly get them stranded and force them to eat Tom Danielson?

According to CN, they are considering re-routing around Donner Pass if they can. Tomorrow is looking pretty iffy. Hopefully we'll actually have a race to watch.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

this is so damned if you do, damned if you don't. people ***** about "HTFU", but if someone falls and dies, then the "they never should have!" crowd shows up.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Dudes... There is no ****ing way they could have done the race today. It started snowing lightly last night and picked up as the day went on. Nothing to do with the riders being sissies (seriously, are you kidding me?), or the organizers being worried about liability or whatever. There's about 8 inches of snow on the ground right now, chain controls on Donner Pass, etc. It's not snowing at the moment so hopefully the weather holds, but I'm skeptical they'll be able to start at Squaw tomorrow.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

baker921 said:


> ...Could be a short tour...


The joke around the bar tonight was that Solvang would be the prologue


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Marc said:


> Well it is official. Stage one canned due to weather....perhaps they shouldn't have moved the race calendar up after all.


softco*ks


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

55x11 said:


> Come on!
> when you, me and other folks on RBR ride in bad weather, ride = easy commute style riding.
> When these folks are "riding", they are racing, full-on.
> 
> ...


Summed up nicely. I kinda doubt there would be a fatality, but riders don't want to get hurt. It's not a matter of them being wimps, but THIS is their primary source of income. Getting injured means missing future races. 

I talked to a friend up there and it was pretty darn nasty. About the only time my neck of the woods is nicer than CA.


----------

